# Venison Tenderloin



## nate07 (Jul 8, 2017)

Hey all!! Decided since I had the smoker on today for a long picnic shoulder smoke I figured I would throw on a bacon wrapped tenderloin.. 













image.jpeg



__ nate07
__ Jul 8, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ nate07
__ Jul 8, 2017






The tenderloin is done.. My picnics still like a while before they are ready to pull.. Good smokes


----------



## nate07 (Jul 8, 2017)

QView













image.jpeg



__ nate07
__ Jul 8, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ nate07
__ Jul 8, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ nate07
__ Jul 8, 2017


----------



## diesel-gunner (Jul 8, 2017)

That looks great! How did it taste?

I did one about a month ago and it was absolutely amazing!


----------



## nate07 (Jul 8, 2017)

I am in agreement!! It tasted amazing!!


----------



## wvuarmyeng (Jul 17, 2017)

try marinating it in sweet cream butter and garlic (fresh or powder) I inject a melted mixer the night before and then brush the rest over the whole loin. toss it in the smoker or on the grill till hits med-rare and let rest. you can brush more of the mixer on as you cook. it melts in your mouth


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 17, 2017)

Looks great, best of both worlds , deer and bacon...


----------



## akeisler (Aug 4, 2017)

What temp did you run the smoker?  How long or what internal temp?  That looks amazing. I've always wanted to try smoking a tenderloin but always afraid of ruining it


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 4, 2017)

That tenderloin looks GOOD!!

Great job.

Gary


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 5, 2017)

smokebuzz said:


> Looks great, best of both worlds , deer and bacon...


N07, I couldn't agree more ! Nice smoke !


----------



## wvuarmyeng (Aug 5, 2017)

akeisler said:


> What temp did you run the smoker?  How long or what internal temp?  That looks amazing. I've always wanted to try smoking a tenderloin but always afraid of ruining it



Shoot for 140-145 depending on how much red/pink you like. It doesn't take long in a grill so keep an eye on it. Make sure to let it rest covered for a bit that's the biggest mistake I know I've made. It's amazing what letting it rest does for the juices/flavor


----------



## nate07 (Aug 6, 2017)

akeisler said:


> What temp did you run the smoker?  How long or what internal temp?  That looks amazing. I've always wanted to try smoking a tenderloin but always afraid of ruining it



I had it in with my pork shoulders so my smoker temp was 250.. I smoked it for about 1 1/2 to 2 hours, it's hard to nail down an exact time limit.. But I shoot for an IT of 138, remove from the smoker and let it rest in foil, the IT will raise a little, when I sliced it my IT was 144.  The trick is to not over cook it, so if you pull it off the smoker at 138 if will be just right.  Good smokes


----------



## nate07 (Aug 6, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> That tenderloin looks GOOD!!
> 
> Great job.
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary!! I'm ready for dear season to come around again, seeing how that was my last tenderloin out of the freezer.


----------



## nate07 (Aug 6, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> N07, I couldn't agree more ! Nice smoke !



Thanks


----------



## thc123 (Aug 17, 2017)

I just love seeing pictures of deer loin. It makes me hungry even if I just ate.  Thanks for all the information on your smoking adventure. I am sure I will use some / all of it at some point.


----------

